# traded the Cruze, but ...



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Congrats on getting the Cruze back! It should be even more fun to drive with the delete tune. 

BTW How do you like the diesel Equinox?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow, that's good news!

Also in for hearing how the diesel 'Nox is!


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

They had it for 15 months? Wow!! Congrats!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Did you get a deal on it?


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Hope you paid less than you got on trade.


----------

